# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Gekantelde baarmoeder

## sandra32

hallo allemaal,
ben deze week bij de huisarts geweest omdat ik overtijd was.
test was negatief.
maar hij heeft me toch nog inwendig onderzocht.
nu zij hij dat mijn baarmoeder naar achteren licht gekanteld.
op zich hoeft dit geen probleem op te leveren bij een zwangerschap.
hij zij wel dat als je hebt geklusd je een kussen onder je kont moet leggen.
heeft iemand van jullie hier wat over gehoord of dit klopt?
ik moest wel ff lachen toen hij dit zij.

groetjes.

----------


## evi

dit blijkt zo wie zo altijd goed te zijn..
ik heb namelijk een boek van ik wil zwanger worden.
en daar staat dat dus in als je HET hebt gedaan en hij is klaar.
dan leg jij een kussen onder je kont omdat je bekken dan meer naar achter liggen.en als ze dan zo een min of 10 tot 15 zo blijft liggen dat je dan de kans vergroot op een zwangerschap of je knieen optrekken en op je borst leggen.
dus het maakt niet uit of je baarmoder gekantelt is hoor.
deze methode blijkt goed te werken.
ben zelf ook bezig..
nou succes ermee
groetes evi
ja het is een beetje een maf verhaal ...

----------


## sabinevriesen

is geen maf verhaal, ik heb zelf toendertijd al anderhalf jaar mannelijke hormonen toegediend om zwanger te kunnen worden, wilde niets helpen, en was er geestelijk ook veels te veel mee bezig, maar de methode met je benen omhoog tegen de muur of naar boven in ieder geval wil zeker helpen want het was gelijk de volgende maand raak!!Succes, groetjes sabine

----------


## n_nijntje

Ik ben nu al 7 maanden bezig wil maar niet lukken. Ik heb een onregelmatige cyclus. Soms wel 10 weken, dit heb ik 2 keer meegemaakt. Ik dacht dat ik zwanger was tot dat ik ongesteld werd. En elke keer maar testen en altijd negatief. De dokter zegt effen af wachten. Hebben jullie tips of kennen jullie boeken waarin staat hoe je je kans kan vergroten om zwanger te raken.

gr,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Allemaal.

Heb hier nog even ter aanvulling wat extra info over gekantelde baarmoeders.

* Een normale ligging van de baarmoeder waarbij deze naar achteren gebogen ligt. De meeste baarmoeders van blanke vrouwen liggen naar voren gekanteld

De baarmoeder wijst normaal gesproken omhoog en iets naar voren. Bij één op de tien vrouwen buigt de baarmoeder naar achteren – dit noemen we een gekantelde baarmoeder. Een gekantelde baarmoeder is niet meer dan een ongevaarlijke variatie op de normale ligging van de baarmoeder bij blanke vrouwen. Er is over het algemeen geen oorzaak voor aan te wijzen.

De symptomen

Vroeger werden aan een gekantelde baarmoeder allerlei klachten toegeschreven, maar dat blijkt niet zo te zijn. Ook heeft dit geen invloed op vruchtbaarheid, zwangerschap of bevalling.

Achterover gekantelde baarmoeder
De baarmoeder neigt normaal gesproken naar voren, vlak bij en net boven de blaas. Een gekantelde baarmoeder neigt naar achteren en ligt dus dicht bij het rectum.

Risicofactoren

Erfelijkheid
Komt veel vaker voor bij vrouwen van Aziatische afkomst 

Bron: www.kiesbeter.nl*

----------

